# AMAZON'S NEW DELIVERY ROBOT



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

MATT SIMON AND ARIELLE PARDES
GEAR
01.23.19
04:54 PM
*THE PRIME CHALLENGES FOR AMAZON'S NEW DELIVERY ROBOT.*

*







*

*Amazon announced on Wednesday that it will begin field testing Scout in Snohomish County, Washington, with Prime customers who request same-day, one-day, or two-day delivery*

*https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-new-delivery-robot-scout/?mbid=nl_012819_transportation_list_p&utm_source=nl&utm_medium=email&utm_brand=wired&utm_mailing=Transportation%20NL%20012819%20(1)&CNDID=7724005&bxid=MjM5NjgxOTE4ODc3S0&hasha=6af3a47dba38d8933053b25bd89b796e&hashb=09b1e4cd2eb21feac34e16ed50d508ea7e934576*


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

amazing how the giant is keeping quiet and going for the small steps. this idea sucks but at least they arent promising sdc at all. unlike waymo with their unrealistic timelines.


----------

